# Unable to read Ext2 and write on NTFS

## japtar10101

Excuse my newbie status: I've got an embarrassing problem with my kernel.  It can't read the boot partition because it's in Ext2, and it can't write to my windows partition because it doesn't has modprobe fuse (and consequently, cannot install NTFS-3g).

I'm going by the handbook for the kernel manual configuration here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

However, I can't find an option that says, "read Ext2" or "write NTFS" in the menuconfig.  What options do I have to enable to take care of this problem?  Does this step also overwrite my previous kernel, or simply create a new one (I prefer the latter)?

Thank you!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

japtar10101,

Do the following

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

press / and enter ext2
```

It will tell where to find ext2.

Go there and and set it as <M>

repeat with fuse as <M>

exit menuconfig, saving the changes. Continue with

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

After you 

```
modprobe ext2
```

you will be able to read and write ext2, so you can update your kernel.

You should also be able to 

```
emerge 3g-ntfs
```

 to get read/write support on NTFS.

----------

## japtar10101

It took me a while to figure out "Second extended fs support" means "Ext2"   :Embarassed: .  Still can't find fuse, though.

Edit: Thanks for the post.  I just ran "/fuse" in menuconfig, and I got:

```

Symbol: FUSE_FS [=n]

Prompt: Filesystem in Userspace support

  Defined at fs/Kconfig:635

  Location:

    -> File systems

```

I...don't get it.  I understand it's located in File Systems, but I can't find "FUSE_FS" or "Filesystem in Userspace support" prompts

Edit2: Nevermind, I'm blind.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

japtar10101,

The kernel search says

```
  │ Symbol: FUSE_FS [=m]                                                  │  

  │ Prompt: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support                        │  

  │   Defined at fs/fuse/Kconfig:1                                        │  

  │   Location:                                                           │  

  │     -> File systems   
```

----------

## japtar10101

Finally got it working.  I needed to compile the kernel as well.  Thanks a lot!Last edited by japtar10101 on Fri May 01, 2009 9:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

japtar10101,

Thats correct, you are only compiling modules.  You have to do that as without ext2, you cannot actually install a new kernel, nor edit grub.conf, if you need it.

Your errors mean that something that ext2 depends on is not built, so the link stage fails.

That means that selecting ext2 turned on something else that cannot be made as a module.

You have no choice but to boot with a CD, get into your chroot and build a new kernel.

You may as well make ext2 and fuse as built in.

----------

## japtar10101

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> japtar10101,
> 
> Thats correct, you are only compiling modules.  You have to do that as without ext2, you cannot actually install a new kernel, nor edit grub.conf, if you need it.
> 
> Your errors mean that something that ext2 is not built, so the link stage fails.
> ...

 

Whoops, I meant to reply.

Anyway, I was actually chrooting from CD already!  I compiled a new kernel, and now it's reading Ext2 and writing NTFS fine.  Thank you!

----------

